# Dish 1000 Plus Installation limitations



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hello, newbie here, but I have a question regarding a Dish 1000 Plus installation.

I have been going through a huge hassle trying to switch from DTV to Dish Network. First, Dish couldn't get my order right. Next they claimed that what I wanted couldn't be done. After that I wrote E* and they helped me out. My current "purchased" configuration is a four room installation with 2 VIP622's and 2 SDTV DVR's. HD Platinum with locals in the Detroit Metro Area. 

Saturday, Dish Network corporate techs came out to do the installation. That's where things went down hill. They stated that due to wind loading, the Dish 1000 Plus dish couldn't be installed on my home, but had to be installed into a pole buried three feet into my yard. If we found a location where the dish couldn't be seen from the street, I'd have it done and I'd not be typing this. Unfortunately, they could only find line of sight from two locations, both completely unacceptable to me. The techs spent a long time on the phone with their manager trying to get a waiver on the "Dish Network policy" as they called it. They also repeatedly stated that they were losing money on my account. They left saying to call the Toll Free number on the "receipt" they left and request that a contracted installer come out because they'll install anything anywhere. 

I called the number. The lady answering refused to schedule installation with a contractor. Currently, I have a call into E* to find out why I can't get installed. 

Bottom line: I've seen Dish 1000 Plus dishes installed on homes in my neighborhood. I have great line of sight if they'd just have used my home. My question therefore is this: Does the Dish 1000 Plus have to be installed in the ground on a pole? If so, I can't find that limitation on installation anywhere on the web. To the contrary, I've found just about every kind of mounting for it _except_ a pole based ground mounting. 

Anyone? 

Scott


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Scott,
The current written installation instructions for the Dish 1000+ provide for rooftop installation.
See HERE
In a response from escalations regrading this, the reply stated:
_"The current policy on Dish 1000's and Dish 1000+, most are installed on a pole or on a non living area, such as a garage."_

Key word is "most."

Most everyone I know in the St Louis area (HD locals on 118 also) have rooftop installations without issue.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks, KDG. That's what I thought. I've got a call into E* to get it installed. One final question, do you or anyone else know of "complainers" that Dish has simply refused to install simply because they've complained (thus invoking their stated right to refuse service to anyone for any reason)? 

Anyhow, thanks again! I'll post again regarding what's up with my installation or lack thereof. 

Scott


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I live in Metro Detroit, DISH would NOT install on my roof. They stuck the pole about 8 feet off of my house in basically the middle of my side yard. I had several complaints from neighbors saying they didn't like it. One crabby old man - who runs our psuedo neighbor association - threatened legal action. I called DISH back and told them this guy was threatening legal action, and they basically laughed at me. They started quoting FCC regulations about associations not being able to restrict placement of their equipment, etc. I told them there is such a thing as winning the battle but losing the war, and that in order to promote neighborhood harmony that they should get this thing on the roof. I told them I would sign a waiver, etc. to allow them to install on the roof - NO GO- they wouldn't do it.

I finally had to put a 12' wolmanize wood pole against the house - 3' cemented in the ground, 9' above the ground, putting the dish close to my roof line - then I had DISH come back out and move the 1000+ up on the wood pole. It's not great, but at least I got the neighbors off of my a$$.

I got the same **** and bull sob story from the installer about how they lose money installing these dishes and wah, wah, wah. Amazes me that I was bumping up to the HD-Platinum package, with 2 DVRs in my house, paying $115 per month, and I have to listen to this installer boo-hoo about "losing money on the install".


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

dunkonu23 said:


> Thanks, KDG. That's what I thought. I've got a call into E* to get it installed. One final question, do you or anyone else know of "complainers" that Dish has simply refused to install simply because they've complained (thus invoking their stated right to refuse service to anyone for any reason)?
> Anyhow, thanks again! I'll post again regarding what's up with my installation or lack thereof.
> Scott


Not here in STL, it just does not seem to have been an issue. I suppose the installers think they have different "wind" in the DET market


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

hmmm, I would want it on my roof and no where else.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

"Wind Load" That's pretty funny.

What will have more deflection in the wind. A dish on a flimsy 1 5/8" pole 5 feet off the ground or a dish mounted to a rock solid facia of a house. 
Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dunkonu23 said:


> Saturday, Dish Network corporate techs came out to do the installation. That's where things went down hill. They stated that due to wind loading, the Dish 1000 Plus dish couldn't be installed on my home, but had to be installed into a pole buried three feet into my yard. If we found a location where the dish couldn't be seen from the street, I'd have it done and I'd not be typing this. Unfortunately, they could only find line of sight from two locations, both completely unacceptable to me. The techs spent a long time on the phone with their manager trying to get a waiver on the "Dish Network policy" as they called it. They also repeatedly stated that they were losing money on my account. They left saying to call the Toll Free number on the "receipt" they left and request that a contracted installer come out because they'll install anything anywhere.


DNSC's current policy is to mount Super Dishes and Plus's on a pole at ground level. I was told it was an insurance issue by DNSC. Now having said that the Dish1000plus ships with a mast and a set of struts. As long as you use those struts and you hit a truss, you should be fine. The specs on SD are that the mast must be able to withstand like a 80 or 100 MPH wind gust, with I believe the spec calls out like 200lbs of force applied to any direction of the mast. IIRC the struts help make this happen... AFAIK.

Here's my recommendation, and it is a personal recommendation mind you... I would call around and find a local retailer that will do a rooftop SD or Plus install, most independent retailers I find will do this upon your request. From there I would see if you can change the install from DNSC to the Retailer. Otherwise, if it is that important to you, let DNSC install it in your yard on a pole and ask them to leave the Mast and Struts that shipped with the dish. Then you can try and tackle it yourself or pay to have the local retailer/service guy to move it. My neighbor paid $99 to have his moved. Take it into consideration that if you do it yourself, and you can't get it pointed correctly, and have to call for help, there will likely be a service charge forthcoming.

All the above is personal opinion.

Jason


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jason and everyone,

Thanks for the suggestions and comments. I'm still waiting on the call back from E* to see what corporate says. I would guess I won't hear back. Back when I first got the install scheduled, I created an account and now it's been labeled as inactive. So, I guess I've been cancelled. That being the case, if I don't hear back from them, I will probably take my business back to Direct TV and get their latest DVR offering with locals. Oddly enough, that requires a new, bigger dish, too. The difference is that it _can_ be roof mounted. 

If I do hear back from E* and I get some satisfaction, I'll switch simply because they have more HD content. If they agree to mount as I request, I won't need to query local contractors, however if they don't, I don't see having it installed in the ground as an option because they have to bury cables and dig up my yard. It's interesting to note that there was no mention of calling Miss Dig during this whole process. I know where the utility lines are buried, but I don't know there the sprinkler lines are, so you can see my reluctance. 

This could have been avoided had there been mention of installation limitations on the Dish web site. 

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm also a bit worried about that. I really don't want thing on a pole in my yard. In fact, you can't get the sky unless you put the sucker on the roof or at my front door.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dunkonu23 said:


> ...The difference is that it _can_ be roof mounted...


So can the 1000 plus, again, DNSC won't climb your roof with a 1000 plus or SD, but some retailers will.

If you noticed my avatar, that is an SD on the roof between the 1000 and 300. It can be done, your just more than likely gonna have to pay someone other than DNSC to have it done.

Your choice, I don't see this as mission impossible.

I hope everything works out in your favor.

Jason


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jason,

Thank you! Things have worked out in my favor so far. I did receive the call back from E* during the afternoon. They suggested exactly as you did; that I contact a local retailer, so that's what I did. I'm happy to say that the installation is going to take place later today (it's Tuesday here, now) and it's going to be roof mounted. I'll post back after the installation is complete. 

I do have to say that the lady I've been in contact with at E* has been extremely helpful and pleasant to work with throughout this debacle. It is refreshing to know that true customer service does exist. It is shame that one sometimes has to run the gauntlet in order to receive the services that in times past used to be a given. 

I do wish that Dish would explain--up front--the corporate policy limitations for such installations that myself and others have encountered. 

Scott


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Scott -

Let me know which local retailer they gave you to use . . . I'd be willing to pay them to get mine up on the roof so I can get this damned wolmanized wood pole off the side of my house!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dunkonu23 said:


> I do wish that Dish would explain--up front--the corporate policy limitations for such installations that myself and others have encountered.
> 
> Scott


Good idea, I just sent Dish a link to this thread. I also think this would be nice to identify upfront.

Lets see pictures of the install when it's done.

Best,
Jason


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

sNEIRBO,

I've responded to your request for the retailer via PM, because I don't want to cause problems with advertising, etc. 


Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's a picture of the installation... kind of fitting that's it's right beside the old DirectTV installation, as well. 










Scott

PS, the DirectTV insallation is coming down this weekend.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> Scott
> 
> PS, the DirectTV insallation is coming down this weekend.


I would use the DTV mast to hag a D300 pointed at 61.5


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> I would use the DTV mast to hag a D300 pointed at 61.5


Please excuse my ignorance, but what would that get me?

Scott


----------



## ryan8886 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello! Another "newbie" here. I'm just switching back to E* after leaving them over the winter for Comcast- HUGE mistake. Prices are cheaper but you get what you pay for. I'm presently on my 7th HD-DVR from them. Got tired of waiting for service calls and started returning them to their shop myself!
Anyway...decided to get the ViP 622 and, as I live in the Detroit area, from the posts here, I see I'll be getting the Dish 1000+ . Once I found this site, I discovered why I had a 30 day wait for install!! Don't mind the wait as long as it works when it gets here. I'm looking forward to all the the things I've missed since I left for cable, however, I DO NOT want that thing stuck on a pole in my yard! The CSR failed to mention that little tidbit before charging my card a non-refundable $199.00 for the lease upgrade. 
I'm scheduled for installation this Sunday and I'm thinking I need to get on the blower to them ASAP to see about getting a local installer to do the roof-top install for me. I still have my old Dish 500 mounted up there, but from what I've read here, none of that mounting hardware can be used. 

Two Questions though: 

1)Can someone provide me the name of an Oakland County area local installer that can get me squared away?

2) How long and hard do I have to squeal at the CSR to get my way on this? 

Appreciate any help with this! Thanks!


----------



## ryan8886 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey! Just a quick follow-up. I called Dish this morning to inquire about this issue and the CSR advised he'd never heard anything like this. He stated that they would absolutely install a 1000+ on the roof. Let's just hope things don't get "interesting" on install day as it did for Scott. 

Still looking for info though.....just in case a back-up plan becomes necessary!

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## vfrn1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Speaking of installations, does anyone have a Dish 1000 mounted to an
antenna tower? The triangular style that you would typically see 40' or
so with a traditional antenna and rotor mounted to?

Would Dish install the 1000 on this type of setup, or would they still
want to use a little 2x4 in the ground instead? :scratchin


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

ryan8886 said:


> 1)Can someone provide me the name of an Oakland County area local installer that can get me squared away?
> 
> 2) How long and hard do I have to squeal at the CSR to get my way on this?


1) Try Wireless GIANT, or start calling companies in the Phone Book under "Satellite". I'm in Western Wayne County - I've tried both Don Lorr (Livonia) and Advanced Satellite (Plymouth) - they said they won't touch the dish after E* installed it. So it's still not on the roof like I want. You could try calling Tech Support at E* and ask them for the name of a sub-installer (not an E* Corporate installer). See it they will give you the name of someone in your area that installs.

2) I "squealed", *****ed, moaned, complained, and tried bribing for over a week with the DISH CSRs and NEVER got my way. They sent out the initial installer, another installer and a Supervisor, and none of them would put the dish on the roof. I even showed them this forum with people in St Louis claiming they had roof installs, and they still would not do it. E* will NOT install a 1000+ on a roof in Detroit area for whatever reason. You have to find an installer that is not E* Corporate to do it.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow... I didn't know there was more activity on this thread... sorry I missed it, but just so you know, I got my Dish 1000+ installed by a local retailer mentioned in this thread and it's on the roof. I've replied in the other thread, as well.

Scott


----------



## jjcaudle (Sep 29, 2006)

Why not go with D* or your local cable company. D* will install their 5LNB antenna on roof.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Personally my goal in life is to have no pole left behind.. 

I will always look first for a house/roof mount.. To me a pole is absoulutely the last resort. And done properly a roof mount is not going to give problems. Gee for some reason Dish put a mounting bracket in the box.. So I do my best to use it.

I have even installed ground to roof poles in lengths up to 25 feet for the dish to sit on next to a house if no other option is available. Yes I charge the customer for the price of the pipe I have to buy, but usually that is all I charge for.. There really is no extra labor there. It's all about the customer.. Maybe one day Dish itself will bring that back into their business plan..


----------



## gsel (Jan 21, 2004)

Has anyone been successful yet in having E* do an install of a 1000+ on a side wall? I would be having this done along with an upgrade to a VIP622. I sure hate to have to buy everything when E* will provide everything along with a lease on the unit, which brings the costs way down.


----------



## richbogrow (Nov 13, 2006)

Can't you get away from using a 1000+ by installing two dishes; say a 1000 and 300?


----------



## ryan8886 (Sep 19, 2006)

gsel said:


> Has anyone been successful yet in having E* do an install of a 1000+ on a side wall? I would be having this done along with an upgrade to a VIP622. I sure hate to have to buy everything when E* will provide everything along with a lease on the unit, which brings the costs way down.


gsel,

I know there have been problems getting E* to do roof mounts with a 1000+. When I got hooked up, it was a E* contractor that did it, not their coporate people. The contractor had no problem putting it on the roof. So....if E* is giving you flux about the side wall mount, look for a local contractor...might be worth your money....or go the 2 dish route. Good luck!


----------



## gsel (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks for your inputs, but unfortunately the 2 dish option is not an option for the 118.7 satellite needed for HD locals. Only the 1000+ (or the same sized non-national HD 500+) is setup to receive that bird. I have no problem having a local installer put it up, but don't I then have to pay for all the hardware in this case, as opposed to E* providing it if they do the install when doing the upgrade to a VIP622?


----------



## AAA Com (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm a tech in St. Louis I don't understand why they wouldn't do it on your home. If they mount it properly to the roof with the center bolts into a stud and the 2 suport arms in the Dish 500+ mast suport arms kit there shouldn't be a problem with wind. It is a large dish, and will catch the wind, hence the use of the suport arms.


----------



## BMc (Dec 5, 2006)

dunkonu23 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but what would that get me?
> 
> Scott


Your 1000+ dish receives the VOOM HD channels on an old 129 degree satellite that is reported to have weak signals and frequent drop-outs in some areas. The VOOM HD channels are mirrored on the more dependable 61.5 satellite.


----------



## voodoogmr (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm a DirecTV subscriber and am seriously considering switching to Dish. But after reading about some of these install issues, I'm getting concerned. I've always done my own installs. I'm a ham radio operator, so I'm quite familiar with antenna installations.

If I order the 622 and Dish 1000+, will it just get shipped to me so I can install it myself, or will the installer bring it with them? And if the installer refuses to install it, can I just tell him to leave everything so I can do it myself?


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Doubtfull the installer is going to leave the equipment with you.

Remember, companies make policy to cover all of their customers. As a result, Dish will probably have a policy that their equipment (leased) must be installed by their agents.

Bob


----------



## jenniferny (May 28, 2006)

dunkonu23 said:


> Hello, newbie here, but I have a question regarding a Dish 1000 Plus installation.
> 
> I have been going through a huge hassle trying to switch from DTV to Dish Network. First, Dish couldn't get my order right. Next they claimed that what I wanted couldn't be done. After that I wrote E* and they helped me out. My current "purchased" configuration is a four room installation with 2 VIP622's and 2 SDTV DVR's. HD Platinum with locals in the Detroit Metro Area.
> 
> ...


I live in Western New York and I have had a Dish 1000 installed on my roof since May 2006.
My installation nightmare was a little different than yours. When my installer arrived he stated that there was no way that a Dish 1000 would work in my location. He said that from my location not all of the satellites were above the horizon and the Dish 1000 could not see the ones that were below the horizon. I told him that the Dish person that took my order said there would be no problems installing the Dish 1000 and he repeated that it plain and simply would not work in my location. I told him that I did not have a view to the 61.5 satellite and that was why I had to wait for the Dish 1000 to be available before ordering all of the HiDef channels. After about 15 minutes on the phone in his van he miraculously appeared with a Dish 1000 in hand and did the installation. He told me that it was MUCH cheaper for Dish to install a second dish for the 61.5 satellite than it was to upgrade me to a Dish 1000. It has been working fine for about 7 months now with the following signal strengths: Sat 110- 120, Sat 119- 125, Sat 129- 80.
Sad to say, but the truth according to Dishnetwork is whatever they think they can get away with in any given situation with any particular customer:blackeye: .


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Why blame Dish when the installer lied to you?

The first installers that showed up here tried to cover up that they didn't have the necessary parts to install my dish on my roof without bolting into the roof ("flat roofs" out here).

When they told me they were going to mount the dish above my TV, and use the existing RG 59 into my house, I told them to leave.

The next installer had the necessary parts, and didn't want to use the existing RG59.

Bob


----------

